# Muzzleloader Kills, 2017



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2017...

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year be safe and lets smoke the woods up


----------



## Apex Predator

Here is my first kill with the Ruger Old Army my Father-In-Law gifted me.  It was a 25 yard shot quartering away hard.  Entry at front of ham, and never recovered the bullet, but it did stay inside the hog.  She weighed prolly 100-120# and ran 75 yards.


----------



## Apex Predator

That's a fat little buck!


----------



## leoparddog

Apex Predator said:


> That's a fat little buck!


Yes he was!  150# and maybe 1.5 yr old. He spent plenty of time visiting someone's corn feeder


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Public land primitive weapons hunt. 777 powder, 300 grain hornady sst. 5 yard shot.


----------



## Echo

Nice one, Tusker!


----------



## TJay

Eastern plains, Colorado.


----------



## AliBubba

A wall-hanger for sure... very nice!


----------



## devolve

not a wall hanger, but it will feed my family.


----------



## mlandrum

Nice?


----------



## pse hunter

had a great morning
50cal CVA Optima 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr hornady XTP


----------



## leoparddog

*Oct 14, 2017*

Here's my doe from yesterday.  Came out right at dark.  She weighed 100lbs.  Good eating size doe


----------



## Danny Leigh

Oldest son, Josh, got a nice one Saturday evening.


----------



## Hawken2222

Public Land Doe taken yesterday morning.  I used a TC Triumph with 100 grains of BH 209, and a Barnes TEZ 290 grain sabot.
I thank the Lord for another amazing gift!


----------



## hambone76

Nice deer folks. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## beaulesye10

First with a smokepole. Fun gun to hunt with and helped me knock out one of my three goals for the year. Back to hunting with the stickbow, just a little more enjoyable way to hunt for me.


----------



## Wooly Bugger

Took this one Sunday morning with a CVA Bobcat, patch and round ball, fixed iron sights, at approx. 25 yards, one shot, DRT.


----------



## devolve

some fine looking deer in here fellas


----------



## formula1

*re:*

Took the day off for the first cool and beautiful day and got this nice doe.  110 Grains of BH209, MMP Sabot and 300 grain .458 Partition.


----------



## Wooly Bugger

Got this at 11:00 am, 3 point, broke his back, for some reason no matter how much I try to shrink the photo size, still says failed to upload. But, 2nd deer of the season, and with muzzleloader ? using a CVA Bobcat, patch and round ball, fixed iron sights, not bad considering I paid $65 for this back in 2005, who says you need to spend a lot on a fancy rifle when simple gets the job done?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Hiked higher up the mountain than I've been all year.  Very steep oak ridge that has critters of all kinds (squirrels, coons, deer and bear) working it over.   I was sitting on a giant chestnut oak that had fallen when Irma came through.  First doe came from my south at about 8:15.  70 yard shot with my rifle propped on my knee.  After I heard her crash, I took a breakfast break and let the woods calm down.  At about 9:00, I slipped across the ridge back to my north just out of curiosity to see what was over the next ridge.  Caught movement coming my way.  Another big doe hit the ground with about an 80 yard offhand shot.   TC Black Diamond with 250gr Shockwaves.

Freezer is getting full!  Thank you Lord.


----------



## hambone76

Carroll County doe. 9:40 this morning. 
80 yard shot, she ran 30 and piled up. 
CVA Optima Elite .45 cal, 150gr of 777 and one of those infamous Powerbelt 225 gr Aerotips.


----------



## frankwright

Due to the idiot,looking for his cell phone and plowing into the back of my car while I was at a red light, today was my first day of hunting this season. I could not draw my bow.
I met my friend at his land and he went one way and I went to the edge of a swamp.
He had deer under his climber at daylight and shot two in 10 minutes with a .50 Hawken Style rifle. He saw 11 in all.
I saw eight deer but it was still so green in there I could not get a shot. I climbed down from hang on at 11:30 and as I was getting ready to walk out I saw a deer coming from the swamp about sixty yards. 
I was using a scoped muzzleloader as I never got to shoot my flintlock and get any practice in with the wreck, doctors and new car shopping.
Turned out to be a good sized spike. Ran about 50 yards but left a stevie wonder blood trail. Hornady 250 gr SST passed through both lungs.
First picture is my friend still in his stand with first deer down.


----------



## ucfireman

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Public land primitive weapons hunt. 777 powder, 300 grain hornady sst. 5 yard shot.


Muzzle loaders are not made to shoot that far! HEHE.


----------



## humdandy

50 Cal Huntsman Muzzleloader 

10/18/17


----------



## Echo

humdandy said:


> 50 Cal Huntsman Muzzleloader
> 
> 10/18/17



Outstanding buck, Tom! Congrats!


----------



## kingfish

Florida Public Land
Remington Model 7
90 grains of pyrodex
235 grain sabot
40 yard shot quartering to.


----------



## Darkhorse

11/24/2017  .54 caliber flintlock, .530 roundball, 75 grains 3fg, .015 patch.


----------



## futbolwest

CVA Apex loaded with 100 grains of pyrodex, 320 grain Thompson Center Maxi Ball  connected with on a big 8 in Barrow County .  This buck and 3 smaller ones were still chasing does.


----------



## gemihur

*Big buck down*

Eight point, very old deer.
Taken at 70 yds. with Traditions Pursuit .50 cal using 370 gr. Powerbelt charged with 80 gr. of 777
Lucky heartshot


----------



## Killer Kyle

TJay said:


> Eastern plains, Colorado.



Showoff!! Haha! Now THATS a fine buck!!


----------



## Killer Kyle

Only had one ML kill this season, but it sure was fun! I killed this young buck on Lake Russell WMA on Thanksgiving morning with my Traditions Buckstalker using a 300 gr Harvester Scorpion Funnel Point bullet, and a Crush Rib sabot with 100 gr of White Hot pellets. He came straight in to the grunt and bleat not 15 minutes after first light. I shot him high, but he dropped where he stood.
I misfired on a nice bear two days later in Union County when my primer didn't ignite the powder, and I hit but lost a big hog two weeks later in Rabun County on the old Lake Burton WMA. Been a season of highs and lows no doubt! Looking forward to next year, and hope to be able to refine my ML game a little bit, and hope to be able to carry it the entire season and never touch my .308. It's been a lot of fun this year! Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## Howard Parker

Glad you had a good season! Have a great new year!


----------



## gemihur

You've certainly earned your moniker, Killer Kyle.
Good shootin'


----------



## Killer Kyle

gemihur said:


> You've certainly earned your moniker, Killer Kyle.
> Good shootin'



Ha! I appreciate it, but this season has proved otherwise for me. Seems like most of my game has run off after I squeezed the trigger than I'd like. I have struggled this season. Been a screwball season. More "almosts", close calls, and flubs on my part than any season I've ever hunted. But that's what keeps us coming back! I've learned a whole heck of a lot (many times through failure), but I've had a whole heck of a lot of fun in the process! I sure have enjoyed the smokepole despite not bagging the game like I'd prefer. 
I'm thankful for all the forum members here. Some real masters lurking these threads and teaching us less experienced. Lots of the folks here sure have enriched my hunting life a lot, and I'm grateful for that!


----------



## gemihur

I'm right there with ya', Kyle on this 2019 season!
Hoping that the last half makes up for all the shortcomings of the first.Gonna be carrying my latest compilation, A 20" Gonic GA-90 .45 cal. Bbl w/custom buttstock


----------

